# GT-Rad selbst neu aufbauen? Brauche Rat und Hilfe!



## othu (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
mein erster Beitrag hier, ich lese aber schon einige Zeit fleißig mit.
Ich habe ein 2007er Stevens X8 als normales Tagesrad, möchte jetzt aber, einfach so zum Spaß, noch ein MTB zusätzlich haben. 

Nun habe ich hier noch ein altes GT-Mountainbike, dürfte so 12-13 Jahre alt sein, hat aber keine 2000km auf dem Zeiger, ist aber in fürchterlichem Zustand.
Da habe ich überlegt, anstatt mir jetzt sowas wie ein White oder Red Pepper zu kaufen, einfach aus dem vorhandenen Material + einigen neuen Teilen ein "neues", individuelles MTB für mich zu bastel (okay, ich gebe es zu, gerade das Basteln ist ein Grund es anzugehen).

Nun möchte ich euch um Rat bitten, damit ihr mir sagt, ob 

1) der vorhandene Rahmen überhaupt was taugt
2) ob das möglich ist (kann ich an den Rahmen z.B. eine Federgabel bauen? was müsste/sollte ich umbauen?)
3) ob ihr Erfahrungswerte habt, was sowas kostet.


Hier die Bilder:

















Danke und viele Grüße!
Otto


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Mai 2008)

1: GT Einsteigeralurahmen, sicher nicht schlecht, aber auch nix dolles.
2: Federgabeln mit niedriger Bauhöhe kann man ohne Probleme nachrüsten
3: Da du anscheinend überhaupt keine Ahnung und Teile in der Ecke liegen hast lass es sein, es wird zu teuer - in der Relation bekommst du für die Renovierungskosten bessere Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (18. Mai 2008)

Hi zaskar76,

danke für deine Aufklärung!
Hilft auch nicht, dass ich lernwillig und -begierig bin?
Irgendwie muss man doch anfangen?

Gebrauchte Teile oder so sind auch keine Option?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## zaskar76 (18. Mai 2008)

Funktioniert denn alles? Wie sehen Kettenblätter etc aus? Ansonsten halt Kette, Züge, Bemsklötze und ggf Ritzelpaket/kettenblätter. Ist da so ne Klarlack/Pulverschicht drüber? Dann vielleicht noch polieren. Aber Federgabel, "bessere" Bremsen und Schaltung und solche Späße lohnt sich auf keinen Fall...


----------



## Backfisch (18. Mai 2008)

Mein erster Eigenaufbau bestand erstmal aus einem sehr billigen 2danger Dirtbike von BOC (im Ausverkauf, billiger Rahmen mit guten Anbauteilen) und einem gebrauchten GT-Rahmen. Viel Ahnung hatte ich auch nicht. Am Ende wird alles zwar noch etwas aufwändiger und teurer als geplant, aber es lohnt sich. 

Wenn das oben abgebildete Rad noch fährt, reiss es nicht ausseinander sondern nimm es als Stadtschlampe. Wenn man viel Arbeit in einen Eigenaufbau steckt, kann man sich dafür auch einen etwas netteren Rahmen gönnen (zur Zeit schraube ich an einem Zaskar Team, der Rahmen hat mich 200,- gekostet).


----------



## Kint (19. Mai 2008)

1 und 2 stimme ich bei zaskar voll zu 3 nicht uneingeschränkt. das ist ein 97er also zumidnest wenn die kleber noch originl sind, da war die geometrei schon etwas moderner. 

naja kommt drauf an wasd du damit machen willst. ich finde ja immer mann kann an sowas schön üben - udn sich wissen aneignen. klar wirst du um einige investitionen nicht rum kommen, ein paar fehlr machen, aber wissen ist immer gut. 

du bist durch den rahmen etwas limitiert : zb scheibenbremsen - das geht nicht. federgabel musst man aufpassn - so ganz aktuelle auch nicht. und wenn dann auch kein mit 10cm federweg sondern maximal 8cm eher weniger. das sollte vor beginn klar sein. 

aber man kann im übrigen auch mit komplett starren rädern sehr viel spass im geläden haben. udn eine maguras hs 33 hydraulische felgenbremse bremst auch kaum schlechter als eine scheibe. 

zuallererst würde ich aber mal bestandsaufnahme machen - das heisst machs mal ordentlich sauber - udn dann versuche mal rauszufinden und aufzulisten was deiner meinung nach alles ok, und was defekt sein könnte wenns zweifel gibt hier fragen.  - udn dann mal hier einstelln - dann bekommste schon antworten zu.... 

alles in allem wird das abr nie ein kult oder sonstwas rad werden höchstens ein gutes funktionales mtb... das nur dazu..


----------



## othu (19. Mai 2008)

Moin!

@Kint: die Aufkleber sind original, 97 könnte auch hinkommen!

Eigentlich funktioniert alles mehr oder weniger an dem Rad!

Was gemacht werden müsste:

- Rahmen pulverbeschichten lassen 
- 2 neue Reifen (welche?)
- mindestens eine neue Felge (welche?)
- Schaltung einstellen (kann ich selbst)
- Bremsen: HS33 wäre kein Problem, aber die vorhandenen V-Brakes reichen mir eigentlich auch erstmal!
- Gabel: damit kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus, hier wäre der erste Punkt wo ich Hilfe bräuchte, welche Gabel soll ich da nehmen? Federgabel wäre mir schon wichtig! Gerne auch was gebrauchtes, würde ich dann mit dem Rahmen pulvern lassen (sofern das geht!).

Ich sag mal, solange das Budget 500-600Euro nicht überschreitet, wäre ich 
dabei, 1. kann ich da sicherlich noch viel lernen, 2. macht das Basteln Staß und 3. hab ich dann ein individuelles Rad! Werkzeug ist auch reichlich vorhanden (auch Spezialwerkzeug für Räder, mein Vater macht alles an seinem Rad selbst, kann mir aber nicht bei der Zusammenstellung kaum helfen, weil er sich mit MTB gar nicht auskennt)

Grüße
Otto


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Mai 2008)

Rahmen pulvern lassen ist kein Problem, und bei der Gabel solltest du halt auf die Einbauhöhe achten - Ich werfe mal so max. 440mm Einbauhöhe in die Raum...


----------



## zaskar76 (19. Mai 2008)

600Euro? Dafür kriegst du gut ausgestattete Zaskars! Egal ob neu oder Classic...

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR_W0QQit...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE_W0Q...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Zaskar-LE-Tea...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-ZASKAR-TEAM-0...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## othu (19. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Rahmen pulvern lassen ist kein Problem, und bei der Gabel solltest du halt auf die Einbauhöhe achten - Ich werfe mal so max. 440mm Einbauhöhe in die Raum...



Kannst du mir eine konkrete empfehlen die zu meinem Budgetrahmen und dem Fahrradrahmen passen täte?

Grüße
Otto


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2008)

Die Bomber Z2 z.B. passt hervorragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (19. Mai 2008)

othu schrieb:


> - Rahmen pulverbeschichten lassen
> - 2 neue Reifen (welche?)
> - mindestens eine neue Felge (welche?)
> - Schaltung einstellen (kann ich selbst)
> ...



warum ne neue pulverung ? willst du ne neue farbe oder nru weilss oll aussihet ? letzteres kannst du sehrewahrscheinlich durch polieren beheben - das sollte ien ricochet, backwoods,  o.ä. von 97 sein - die waren auch ballburnished - sprichalu blank. nimm mal etwas zahnpaste- und polier zb mal unterm tretlager schön rubbeln, druck etc, dass sollte nach ein paar minuten wieder glänze. wenn das geht , dann kannste dir mal sonax chrompolitur kaufen oder nevr dull oder luster laces alles hier im forum schon erwähntund den ganzen rahmen polieren. kostet wenig und das ergebnis ist silbern glänzend einfach nur hübsch. von zasis nicht zu unterscheiden. es seidenn natürlich du willstz en neue farbe...

2 neue reifen - tja fürs gelände zb nobby nic, smart sam, continetal explorer (??)  usw... da gibts zweiersets bei ebay ab 20  sofortkauf in neu , - sidn dann drahtreifen aber die tuns auch. 

welche felge ? und warum ? kaputt ? durchgebremst ? 
nimm einen neuen LRS - das ist einfacher als umzuspeichen - bzw günstiger. dazu mal im classic basar stöbern da gibts immer wieder gute und wenig gebrauchte LRS für unter 80...denn auch deinen naben sollten eher einsteigerklasse sein - da wid meistens und gern gespart. wenn du da sparen willst dann versuche exkat die gleiche felge wiederzubekommen ( es muss exakt die gleiche sein, wegen der dimensionen - da sind auch minimale unterschiede verheerend) - dann kannst du die einfach umspeichen. wird bei billlig felgen aber eher schwierig. 

gabel - zb die 2001er judy modelle sind gut. die lassen sich traveln von 63mm bis zu 100 mm und du kannst ausprobieren welcher federweg im rahmen noch erträglich ist. funktionieren tun sie auch gut. ca 100 für ne sehr gute gute gebracuhte oder neu. manchmal auch für 50 wenns ein schnapper it. aktuelöle federgabeln wenn dan nur absolute race gabeln. wichtig ist die einbauhöhe - die kannst du an deiner alten gabel ausmessen. ( ist die original ? - dann mal von der achsmitte bis zur unterseite des gabelkonus messen - da sollte dann wie zaskar 76 schon sagt um die 44cm rauskommen) - die ebh ist aber bei neuen gabeln ( auch wenn sie ddden gleuichen federweg haben wie alte meistens größer deswegen geht nur semiklassisch -> so bis baujhar 2003 würde ich sagen. maximal 8cm fedeweg würde ich sagen...


damit wärst du bei 150-250  udn hättest wieder ein schönes bike - das budget von 600  ist sehr großzügig, der einwand mit den zaskars stimmt. die rahmen sind halt auch wertstabiler als alle anderen alu htails von gt.


----------



## othu (19. Mai 2008)

Das wäre diese hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MARZOCCHI-BOMBER-Z2-SUPER-FLY_W0QQitemZ200224348726QQihZ010QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Bomber-Z2_W0QQitemZ250248456316QQihZ015QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Bomber-Z2-BAM_W0QQitemZ300225997418QQihZ020QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Richtig?
Otto


----------



## othu (19. Mai 2008)

@Klint:

Ja, pulvern wegen der Farbe! Ich hätte es gerne in reinweiß!

Die eine Felge hat einen Vandalismusschaden, da hat wohl einer reingetreten oder so... auf jeden Fall ist das Rad krumm und mein Vater konnte es auch durch Speichen anziehen nicht wieder richten...


----------



## Kint (19. Mai 2008)

othu schrieb:


> Das wÃ¤re diese hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/MARZOCCHI-BOMBER-Z2-SUPER-FLY_W0QQitemZ200224348726QQihZ010QQcategoryZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



ja so Ã¼bern daumen ja... 

aber sind alle zu kurz - du brauchst ein gabelschaftrohr von mindestens 23 cm - 1/1/8  ist sowieso klar, denn du hast einen 20" rahmen.  dei xfly ist dabei mein persÃ¶nlicher favorit - ich empfahl die rockshox modelle weil sie travelbar waren, dass heisst du  kannst den federweg verÃ¤ndern und musst nicht gleich wieder ne neue gabel kaufen - nur weil sie evtl zu  hoch baut.

naja dann weiss eben - schlÃ¤gt mit minimum 50 â¬ zu buche. am einfachsten mal bei einem betreib vor ort orbeischauen der selbst metall pulvert vielleicht kannst du den rahmen da mit durchlaufen lassen. ansonsten maxxcycles, oder gleiss oder andere...

na dann den ganzen LRS austauschen.


----------



## Kint (19. Mai 2008)

den lrs zum beispiel...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4765472&postcount=41

60  für einen xt nabensatz und anständige felgen ist ok...


----------



## Kint (19. Mai 2008)

und diese gabel zb :

http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCK-SHOW-Judy-F...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ne judy race von 2000 - 63/80/1000 dürfte die haben - 1,6-1,7 kilo schwer, und genug schaftlänge hat sie auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (19. Mai 2008)

Bezüglich der neuen Farbe kannst du auch mal hier schauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=307656
Oder du fragst mal direkt bei Artur a.k.a. KHUJAND an, der hat die Lizenz zum GT pulvern!  
Eine Z2 von 97 in rot (ähnlich dem Elox-rot) hab ich bei Bedarf noch im Keller liegen. Muss nur mal schauen wie lang der Gabelschaft noch ist...
Ansonsten: Bau auf das Ding!
Reinweiß und TripleTriangle kann übrigens ungefähr so aussehen:


----------



## Kint (20. Mai 2008)

oder so...:





ex floidacroid, 2ter beim wettbewerb 06 - jetztiger besitzer dem ich das bild stibizt habe :

marm

aber irgendwie scheint mit weiss als rahmenfarbe ein herber verlust an schaltungsvielfalt einher zu gehen.... also ich würde mir den pulverer genau anschauen vorher....


----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2008)

Es gibt auch originale Decals, die prima auf weiss passen:
http://i25.tinypic.com/ebc844.jpg


----------



## Master | Torben (20. Mai 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Oder du fragst mal direkt bei Artur a.k.a. KHUJAND an, der hat die Lizenz zum GT pulvern!



Das kann ich so nur bestätigen!

Zwar nicht weiss aber auch vom Khujand.


----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2008)

Schön! 

Die Schriftart auf der Schwinge ist aber... äh... naja.


----------



## Master | Torben (20. Mai 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Die Schriftart auf der Schwinge ist aber... äh... naja.



Das Radl gehört ja auch einer Dame


----------



## Backfisch (20. Mai 2008)

Trotzdem: Geht gar nicht. Ist sozusagen eine "verbotene Schriftart".


----------



## einbenutzername (30. September 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


>



Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen und Gabel?
Any Ideas?


----------



## planetsmasher (1. Oktober 2010)

also wenn ich mal nen kurzen Blick ins Album von Tofu werfe tippe ich beim Rahmen auf den Backwoods. Gabel weiss ich auch net sicher, evtl. ne Pace?

@steve: die letzten Teile für das Terramöto sind übrigens gerade auf dem Weg zu mir. Stay tuned!


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Oktober 2010)

einbenutzername schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen und Gabel?
> Any Ideas?





planetsmasher schrieb:


> also wenn ich mal nen kurzen Blick ins Album von Tofu werfe tippe ich beim Rahmen auf den Backwoods. Gabel weiss ich auch net sicher, evtl. ne Pace?
> 
> @steve: die letzten Teile für das Terramöto sind übrigens gerade auf dem Weg zu mir. Stay tuned!



Der Mann hat Recht - in doppelter Hinsicht:

1. Es ist ein '95 Backwoods, meine "Einstiegsdroge". Hier im (fast) Originalzustand:





Der Rahmen wurde vor ein paar Jahren bei Brandes & Speckesser gepulvert, mit eigens erstellten Klebern versehen und der farblich passenden DX-Gruppe aufgebaut.

2. Es ist auch eine Pace-Carbongabel verbaut! 

100 Punkte und einen Leuchtkeks für Senor Planetsmasher! 

@Marcus: Hell yeah, I'm still f***in' curious about it!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

